# علاقه Ton r & KW معلــومــات هــامه لكل من يعمل في حقل تبريد وتكييف الهواء



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (13 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركــاته​ 
لوحظ في الفتره الاخيره ظهور أختلافـات في العلاقه بين السعه التبريديه والاستهلاك بــ الكيلو واط​ 
مما جعلني ابحث عن الحل الشافي لهذه المعلومــات الهــامه​ 
وهي كلأتي 
.
.
.
.
-----------------------------------------------------------​ 
 1 Ton r 
 Air cooled 
-يستهلك 1.5: 2 كيلو واط 
--------------------------------------
1 Ton r 
Water cooled 
يستهلك 0.75 : 0.65 كيلو واط 
----------------
1 Ton r 
 Absorber 
-يستهلك 0.02 كيلو واط 

ومن الواضح ان نظام الامتصاص Absorber مكلف جداا ولاكن موفر للطاقه ( إستهلاك الكهرباء )



معلومــات إضافيه

1 ton r = 3.5469 KW
1 Kw = 0.2844 Ton r 
1 Kw = 3413 BTU 
1 Ton r = 12000 BTU 
1 HP = 8000 BTU ​


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير مشرفنا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## مهندس التجميد (14 يونيو 2008)

جزيل الشكر يا أخي العزيز 
لقد كنت أبحث عن هذه المعلومة منذ فترة طويلة جدا
فجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## سعيد نور الدين (15 يونيو 2008)

*استفسار*


يعنى ايه 1 وr
لما نقول tan r = 3.5469 kw1


----------



## السيد صابر (15 يونيو 2008)

*الشكر والتقدير للمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح علي اهتمامه بكل جديد وتقديمه للافاده وجزاك الله كل خير ودائما الي الامام
السيد صابر*


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 يونيو 2008)

سعيد نور الدين قال:


> يعنى ايه 1 وr
> لما نقول tan r = 3.5469 kw1


 


r المقصود بيها Refrigeration ( تبريدي )

امـا (1) هي قيمه عدديه ( واحـــد ) 
اطن تبريدي = 3.5463 كيلو واط 

​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 يونيو 2008)

أشكركم جميعا علي المرور بارك الله فيكم جميعا ..
واي أستفسار انا في الخدمه .


----------



## ahmed mohamed (16 يونيو 2008)

عزيزى المهندس/ محمد عبد الفتاح
لو سمحت لى ببعض التوضيح بشأن معلومات أضفتها أنت فى منتدانا المميز.
أولا: طن التبريد ميكانيكيا يعادل3.51685284 كيلو وات (طاقة ميكانيكية) منقول من الاشرى فندمنتل

ثانيا: العلاقة بين طن التبريد أو كيلو وات التبريد(طاقة ميكانيكية) و كيلو وات الكهرباء هى معامل الكفائة(COP) وهى تعادل الحمل الميكانيكى مقسوم على الحمل الكهربي.

ثالثا:COP المذكور اعلاه يختلف اختلافا كليا من حيث نوع الماكينة مكيف ويندو- سبليت -fcu-ahu-chiller-ويختلف أيضا من حيث المصنع.

رابعا: من جميع ما سبق نستنتج أنه لا نسبة محددة بين الكيلو وات تكيف والكيلو وات كهرباء مستخدمة. وعلى المصمم أن يعمل حساب حمل كهربى مأخوذ من كتالوج مصنع مشهور مع ذكره واضافة معامل امان. ويمكن الرجوع لها فى رسومات التصميم الاولية او الصادرة للبناء داخل جدول الوحدات(units schedual) الموجود مع لوحات ميكانيكا التكيف أو الحمل الكهربى من لوحات جدول لوح التوزيع(DP schedual) ثم مراجعة المادة المقدمة(material submital) مع اللوحات السابق ذكرها ثم أعطاء القرار بالموافقة أو باعادة التقديم.

هذا للعلم والتنويه لكى لا يحدث لغط لدى أخواننا المهندسين.


----------



## السيد صابر (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
المهندس احمد محمد كيف يمكنني ان احسب استهلاك جهاز تكييف دون الرجوع لكتالوج المصنع
هل من خلال العلاقة المذكوره بين الطن التبريدي والكيلوا واط الكهربي؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا الاجابه 
شكرا


----------



## ahmed_2010 (18 يونيو 2008)

من فضلك نريد الاجابة


----------



## ahmed mohamed (21 يونيو 2008)

عزيزى المهندس السيد صابر
المعلومات السابق ذكرها للمهندس المجتهد محمد عبد الفتاح تقريبية (الخاصة للFCU أوWater cooled كما ذكر) ولكنى غير متاكد من الارقام الاخرى . أما عن اجهزة المكيف العادية غير الFCU فهى عديدة جدا.أذكر ما هو نوع المكيف الذى تريد معرفة حمل الكهربه الخاص به.


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (22 يونيو 2008)

مع كل الاحترام للمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح ولكن الحصان =2545btu يعني الطن تبريد فيه 4.78 حصان,ولكن موضوع الحصان فيه 8000btu شغالين بيه في أجهزه الاسبليت فقط وكل الناس بتقسم المساحه علي 8 لمعرفه كام حصان للغرفه ولكنها غير نافعه كمعلومه عامه, أرجو الرد يا باشمهندس محمد


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (28 يونيو 2008)

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك وفى معلوماتك القيمه لكن احب ان اذكر لحضرتك ان هذه الحسابات ليس دقيقه لان كيلوا وات الكهرباء وعلاقته مع طن التبريد تختلف ايضا من بلد لاخرى اى انه فى مصر غير بالسعوديه نظرا لاختلاف الcop للمكيف ونظرا للظروف المناخية الموجود بها الكوندنسر وجزاك الله كل خير وفقك


----------



## swairjo (28 يونيو 2008)

thanks for all


----------



## QARAMAN (11 يوليو 2008)

هل لك ان تساعدني على كيفية اختيار الانابيب المستخدمة بين التشلر والفانكويل هل هناك مواصفات محددة مثل يجب ان يكون الانابيب سيم اوسيملس


----------



## abdullah0000 (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح....

لكن كيف استطعت ايجاد العلاقة بين الطن التبريدي والإستهلاك الكهربائي؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (13 يوليو 2008)

abdullah0000 قال:


> شكرا لك أخي المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح....
> 
> لكن كيف استطعت ايجاد العلاقة بين الطن التبريدي والإستهلاك الكهربائي؟؟؟؟؟


 

من مهندس استشاري كبير في مصر


----------



## صديق القمر (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكور لكل من ساهم ...


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## abdullah0000 (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي المهندس عبد الفتاح...

لكني لا زلت أرغب في الجواب العلمي على العلاقة بينهما؟


----------



## مشوقى (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hasona8040 (22 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
يا اخى العزيز ما هو المقصود بال Kw هل هو كهرباء ام تبريد 
ارجو الايضاح 
وشكراااا


----------



## محمدكريم (25 يوليو 2008)

هل لى من استفسار اولا الحصان يساوى 746 وات والحصان يساوى 8000 btuاذن كيف يكون الطن تبريد يساوى 3.5كيلو واط


----------



## ياسر حسن (26 يوليو 2008)

جزززززززززيل الشكر


----------



## عمرو محمد علي محمد (4 ديسمبر 2008)

طن التبريد ما يعادل 12000 و.ح.ب لكل ساعة بمعني ان المكيف الذي سعته التبريدية 18000 و.ح.ب يعادل 1.5 طن تبريد وهكذا


----------



## المهندس عددنان (7 يونيو 2009)

معلومات مفيدة وجميلة وشكرا لكل الأعضاء الذين ساهمو بأغناء الموضوع 
الله يحفظكم


----------



## اوسكار العراق (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله لجميع الاخوان على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mangoman (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو الرد عاى سؤالى 
كيفية المساحة المطلوبة لواحد طن تبريد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور كل على ما ادلي به 
كما ذكر المهندس أحمد محمد لا توجد علاقة واضحة بين الطن تبريد و الطاقة الكهربية التي يستهلكها الضاغط 
ما اود ان اكرره أن الطاقة التبريدية تتوقف على عوامل كثيرة و بالتاكيد منها قدرة الضاغط فمساحة سطح الكوندنسر و طريقة تبريده لها تأثير و مساحة سطح المبخر ( الافابوريتور ) و سرعة مرور الهواء عليه لها دور و نوعية خامة صنع انابيب كلاهما و زعانف التبريد لها تأثير 
و الكل يتباري في توفير الطاقة 
و الكل يتباري في توحيد معدلات الاداء و تحسينها مقابل اقل مصروف للطاقة 
لذلك اري اننا لا نختلف اذا اعتمدنا مثل كل مهندسي العالم الوحدات البريطانية الحرارية او الكيلووات او الطن تبريد 
ووحدات التحويل بينها و لا داع لتسمية الوحدات بالحصان لان لا احد يتعامل بها الا نحن في مصر و على غير علم 
تماما مثل الكلام الذي نسمعه في اغاني لامعني لها ولا مردود ثقافي من ورائها الا تخريب الذوق العام وايذاء السمع و تدهور لغة الخطاب
وانا اتأذي جدا عندما تأتيني مواصفة مذكور فيها قدرة الوحدات بالحصان فادرك على الفور انه مصري و أحاول ان اتصل به لتصحيح الخطاب لانه سيتعامل مع كل لغات الارض ولن يجد لديهم احتراما لما يكتب بل ربما تسبب ذلك في ابعاده عن العمل فرجاء لا تسوقوا هذه الاصطلاحات الشاذة 
مع خالص احترامي لكل الزملاء


----------



## إيهاب2007 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

م/ السيد صابر 
يمكنك حساب الأستهلاك الكهربى لجهاز التكييف دون الرجوع لكتالوج المصنع من خلال الأتى:- 
ضرب فرق الجهد*تيار الجهاز*معامل القدرة=وات


----------



## محسن يوسف (9 نوفمبر 2009)

علاقه ان الحصان يساوى 8000btu علاقه خاطئه تماما وليس هناك علاقه صريحه بين القدره التبريديه للمبخر وقدره الجهاز بالحصان وهذه العلاقه يقولها من يريدون تسويق اجهزه التكييف وهى علاقه غير علميه وغير مدرجه فى الكتب العلميه على الاطلاق والدليل على هذا ان احد شركات التكييف لديها جهاز قدرته 24000btu ومركب فى هذا الجهاز كباس تم اخذ Full load current ampere وتم حساب قدره هذا الكباس من معادله حساب القدره اتضح انها 4hpهل معنى هذا ان الحصان يساوى 6000btu اعتقد لا .


----------



## السيد احمد (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جد على هذه المعلومات القبمه


----------



## السيد احمد (18 مارس 2010)

نرجو الافاده هل
1tr =1.5-2 kw 
ام لا


----------



## ebrahimoo (18 مارس 2010)

سكراعلى هدة المعلومات


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (18 مارس 2010)

*أود أن أقول 
أن التقيد بالمصطلحات الواردة بالاشرى ذلك أفضل ويجب التوصيف بها مع ملاحظة ان هناك فرق بين السعة الكهربية والسعة الميكانيكية *


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اود ان اقول ان كلام المهندس احمد محمد دقيق وصحيح جدا مع الشكر لكل الاخوة المشتركين بالنقاش


----------



## mohsen_2009s (25 مايو 2010)

من خلال ماسبق يتضح لي ان العالاقات السابة لاتربط بين استهلاك الكهرباء والسعة التبريدية


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات قليلة لكن نحتاجها كثير ومهمة جدا ومشكور يا هندسة


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا*


----------



## قاسم لطيف (18 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات جيدة شكرا لكم​


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (20 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا يا جماعة المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح قال كل ما هو صحيح فى هذا البند 

ولا تختلفوا على هذا الكلام الجميل لانه ربط بين وحدات القدرة power ووحدات الطاقة energy 

وهذا مستنتج من الناحية العملية

وشكرا للمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح مرة اخرى


عزت الشرقاوى
طنطا
مصمم اجهزة تبريد


----------



## مستريورك (20 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## osama elshrif (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو الافادة هل طن التبريد =1.5kw


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## waleed almasry (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لايوجد اي علاقة بين الطاقة الكهربائية وسعة البريد ابدددددددددددددددا 
1طن تبريد = 3.415 كيلو وات (تبريد)


----------



## miligi (31 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

هل فعلا:
Tr = 13 lra ?????
أفيدونى لو تكرمتوا


----------



## fuadmidya (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------

